# Good off-leash mountain/camping dog breeds?



## RobbieK (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, again!

So I'm a hiking type of guy - my friends and I go hiking or camping nearly every weekend. 

I live in Las Cruces, New Mexico. In the city, temperatures can get up to 105-110 during summer. In the mountains where we go camping and hiking, usually nothing above 80.
I need a dog that will be reliable (with training of course) off leash, and at the same time very loyal and able to protect my friends and I. It also needs to be able to interact with other dogs, as nearly all my friends also bring their dogs. We've dog people. 

I am a college student who is gone from 8 AM to 5 PM daily, with an hour long break to return home to check up on things and eat. I have plenty of money set aside, as well as a decent house with an above-average sized back yard.

I realize that it is *possible* to train most any dog off-leash, but I need one who I can train easily. I have a lot of determination when it comes to training my dog and I believe I could train most breeds to be off-leash, but at the same time I need a breed with less risk of it running off. In other words, this dog is going to be off-leash a LOT and I need to be at least 75% sure that with the right training, it'll come back.

Thanks all, hope I gave enough info. If you need more just ask.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Breeds who were originally bred to work closely with humans would probably be your best bet. Retrievers, herding breeds, guarding breeds, etc. Not sled dogs or hounds. But since you're planning on an adult rescue dog, I would put less importance on breed/mix and more on the dog's individual personality. Find a good rescue that has their dogs in foster homes, and talk to the foster parents. You should be able to find a dog that works for you!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with Willowy... check out some rescues (petfinder) and read some bios. The foster parent should be able to tell you the temperament of the dog and how biddable he/she is. 

I'd say stay away from northern breeds, terriers and hounds.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with the retrievers and dogs bred to go out and come right back. Dogs bred to go and go and go without coming back may be less inclined to come back.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Another vote for what Willowy said. 

Note: dogs bred to work with humans (like herding breeds, for example) often NEED to work with humans to be happy. Your 8-5 schedule with a break in the middle doesn't worry me, but if you're out a lot in the evenings, busy with schoolwork, or just like to relax on the couch with a beer, then that could be a problem. These breeds are likely to need your attention after a long day of boredom while you're away. They will not take kindly to being ignored.

My border collie mix is 100% reliable off leash and has been since day 1 (very little training necessary). The reason is because she's very people oriented. If she loses sight of me on a hike, she panics. This works well for keeping her close, but the tradeoff is that she needs lots of interaction time and attention every day. We train a couple of times a day, take weekly agility classes, and compete in two sports. Just something to think about.


----------



## RobbieK (Sep 7, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> My border collie mix is 100% reliable off leash and has been since day 1


Excellent, I was actually thinking a border collie would be a good one for me, and there happens to be this cutie at the local shelter: http://www.safehavenanimalsanctuary.net/animals/lacey0811.htm

Thanks all for your prompt responses. I'll put a lot of thought into it and make sure I get the right dog, for both our sake.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

If you are always camping, going and willing to give the dog plenty (I think at least 2-3hours a day) exercise (bc could chime in a more specific number) then you may be good with a border collie/bc mix. They can be very, very intense dogs that aren't easy (they are rather extreme like Sibes but in a different way) but a bc mix may be right up your alley.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I realize that it is *possible* to train most any dog off-leash, but I need one who I can train easily. I have a lot of determination when it comes to training my dog and *I believe I could train most breeds to be off-leash,* but at the same time I need a breed with less risk of it running off. In other words, this dog is going to be off-leash a LOT and I need to be at least 75% sure that with the right training, it'll come back.


Just curious before you jump into any particular breed what kind of dog experience do you have to (check bold sentence) think that training most breeds to handle off leash work is possible. Have you trained 20 different breeds for off lead work, 10 different breeds, 5 breeds or maybe just 5 dogs. In every breed of dog there may be an outlaw or two that just may fall into your lap and may need somebody with real long time experience.

Now I'm not trying to rain on your parade but it might be just a tad harder than you think. I'm just sayin'... 

There is a big difference in "Believing and doing" Good luck.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi RobbieK, 

Many rescue groups work by having their dogs in foster care until they are adopted. Foster parents would be able to give you a good idea about the dogs trainability, bidability, etc and may even have worked with the dog off-leash. 

Lacey and Shasta are super cute. 

Jen


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Excellent, I was actually thinking a border collie would be a good one for me, and there happens to be this cutie at the local shelter: http://www.safehavenanimalsanctuary..../lacey0811.htm
> 
> Thanks all for your prompt responses. I'll put a lot of thought into it and make sure I get the right dog, for both our sake.





> I realize that it is *possible* to train most any dog off-leash, but I need one who I can train easily. I have a lot of determination when it comes to training my dog and I believe I could train most breeds to be off-leash, but at the same time I need a breed with less risk of it running off. In other words, this dog is going to be off-leash a LOT and I need to be at least 75% sure that with the right training, it'll come back.


I'm confused, I thought you were determined to get a husky or Malamute and were planning to go check out a Malamute cross this weekend. You also said on your other thread that you wanted a challenge in training, and that it wasn't overly important to you if your dog could not be let off leash.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'm confused, I thought you were determined to get a husky or Malamute and were planning to go check out a Malamute cross this weekend. You also said on your other thread that you wanted a challenge in training, and that it wasn't overly important to you if your dog could not be let off leash.


Good catch


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

People can change their minds. Maybe the Malamute he/she saw over the weekend scared them away from the breed, or they have reevaluated whats important to them in a dog. 

Have you considered a catahoula? They have a high energy level that is great for hiking, biking, swimming etc., without the bounciness of a border collie. (No offense to bc lovers out there!! lol)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd agree, except that he posted about the Malamute cross AFTER posting this thread. Like I said, I'm just confused by it


----------



## jojo61397 (Jun 29, 2011)

I had an Austrailian Shepherd black lab x and he was wonderful off leash. Died at 13 of a brain tumor. I have a Golden Retriever (11 1/2 weeks), and so far he is really easy to train. I have a 3 year old husky, don't trust off her off leash. Also had a malamute, who was untrustworthy off leash, he had good recall, but only if he felt like it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've had a couple of adult rescue dogs (an Irish setter and a lab) who had extremely reliable recall with no training whatsoever - possibly because they'd experienced the rest of the world and didn't much like it out there.

Really, "recall" is probably not the right term, since neither of them would get far-enough away from me to actually recall them.

So, another vote for evaluating the dog rather than the breed, though avoiding Northern breeds and hounds is probably a very good generalization.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I have mentioned this before, you want a dog that finds and points birds, buy one of the pointing breeds, want a dog that retrieves ducks/geese buy one of the retrieving breeds. But rest assured there are pointers that don't point and retrievers that don't retrieve. Obviously if looking for a dog to do a specific job you pick a dog from a breed that is built/bred for the job and then keep fingers crossed that owner and dog match up and can get the job done. Sounds confusing, not really it's just life in dogdom (my own word) 

Now if you are looking for a family member the sky is the limit as there is a chance that in any breed there could be a fantastic pet/family member waiting to be bought or rescued. That is just another facet of life in dogdom. 

This should not mean you get silly and throw common sense out the window, it means that strange things can occur when the right owner meets the right dog. Notice I did not say "right breed"


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

RonE said:


> I've had a couple of adult rescue dogs (an Irish setter and a lab) who had extremely reliable recall with no training whatsoever - possibly because they'd experienced the rest of the world and didn't much like it out there.
> 
> Really, "recall" is probably not the right term, since neither of them would get far-enough away from me to actually recall them.
> 
> So, another vote for evaluating the dog rather than the breed, though avoiding Northern breeds and hounds is probably a very good generalization.


+1. Apparently my gravitational field keeps Pip within an orbit that means he's never out of sight. He just won't get too far away, at a certain distance he stops and checks back. That aspect of his personality has down sides, too, but as a result he easily learned a really stellar recall and he's perfect for off-leash hiking and other activities. And lord only knows what he is. So pay as much attention to the individual dog's personality as to the breed, although as others have said there are generalizations that can guide you.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Willow is also an orbiter, and what one would expect from a Golden. I never really had to teach a recall with her. However, her dam and older sis I lived with were not that way, so it is not a given with a certain breed. Willow was raised quite differently from the other two. Nature and nuture likely both apply.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

wvasko said:


> This should not mean you get silly and throw common sense out the window, it means that strange things can occur when the right owner meets the right dog. Notice I did not say "right breed"


This is my point of view as well. You can have breeds in mind (I would lean towards a sporting breed for you), but if you're rescuing the real key is to just go meet the dogs. If you can go through a rescue with foster homes, you can get a little bit of a better idea of personality because they shouldn't be as stressed as a shelter dog. For example, I was recently working with a border collie who had little prior handling. She was terrible on leash, but off-leash fell naturally into a loose heel. If sticking with you off-leash is important to you, that's a trait you can build on that you might want to look for.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

waterbaby said:


> This is my point of view as well. You can have breeds in mind (I would lean towards a sporting breed for you), but if you're rescuing the real key is to just go meet the dogs. If you can go through a rescue with foster homes, you can get a little bit of a better idea of personality because they shouldn't be as stressed as a shelter dog. For example, I was recently working with a border collie who had little prior handling. She was terrible on leash, but off-leash fell naturally into a loose heel. If sticking with you off-leash is important to you, that's a trait you can build on that you might want to look for.


This. Since off leash is so important a trait getting a foster is really the only way to make sure you get it. Dogs can act radically different in a shelter than at home. Getting a foster would get you a dog someone has taken care of in a home environment and knows how the dog acts. 
Also - give yourself a chance to bond with the dog after you get it. That off leash behavior you are looking for is also at least partially based on bond if you want a dog that naturally stays close off leash.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with all the talk about fostering and making sure you meet a lot of dogs. I want to suggest a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon/Korthals Griffon or possibly one of the other versatile hunting breeds. The WPG was developed for hunters on foot (as opposed to horseback) - sort of along the lines of what you're talking about. My parents have one and basically, he'll range off a bit when you have him off leash, but he won't ever get out of eyesight. He's not hunting-trained, it's just the breed. He's really people-oriented and needs a lot of exercise, but he's been very easy for my parents to own and they both say he's the best dog they've ever had. They're also super distinctive-looking and, to my eye, unusually good-looking. He's a great "alert" type of guard dog. My only concern would be that they're super smart so might get bored when you're out of the house all day, but that would really be a potential issue with any of the breeds people are talking about here -- and it sounds like you're thinking about that already and figuring out how to work it out.


----------

